#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Will machine ethics change human-robot interaction?

## Bhavya

Whether we have faith in that machinery in this era will exceed human intelligence or just compete with us on a playing field, we are seeing the dawn of thinking, self-aware robots that can make ethical decisions. What you think will machine ethics change human-robot interaction?

----------

